# Wifi freebox+MacBook Pro pb connexion



## Jlbaenlo (25 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux sur le problème suivant :
- j'ai un MacBook Pro sur Maverick
- j'ai une freebox v5
Mon airport du mac détecte bien mon réseau wifi, mais le signal est trop faible et n'arrive pas a se connecter, ou parfois y arrive mais avec un signal extrêmement faible. Cela fonctionne seulement si je me mets à 50cm Max de ma freebox...
.... Alors que tous mes autres appareils y parviennent (ipad, BlackBerry, Samsung galaxy) même si je suis très éloigné.
J'ai essayé différents canaux sur la freebox et changer le type de clé, mais rien n'y fait...

Istumbler me donne un signal très faible 26% pour mon réseau wifi, 26% pour Freewifi et 25% pour FreeWifi_Secure...

Ce problème est tout nouveau, jusque-là tout allait bien, et je n'ai as fait de changement particulier..

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution miracle ?

Merci d'avance,
JLuc


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Juin 2014)

Jlbaenlo a dit:


> .... Quelqu'un aurait il une solution miracle ?
> Merci d'avance,
> JLuc



*Pas de solution miracle, juste du test & learn : *

Vérifier que les drivers airport sont à jour sur le mac.

--> aller à http://192.168.0.254/
puis: parametres Freebox
puis: mode avancé
puis: wifi.

- Dans onglet configuration radio : version du protocole eapol : doit etre mis sur V2.

- Dans onglet config radio: 
en V5, tu n'auras pas de compatibilité n malheureusement (ceux en version 6 oui et il faut l'activer)
-> Largeur de bande : selectionner 40 MHz	
-> Canal Primaire/Canal Secondaire : assigner un n° ou il y a peu de trafic, et les deux sur des bandes non recoupantes : 1-5; 6-9; etc. (voir onglet radar si tu l'a)
->Tu peux aussi finetuner avzc les reglages avancés mais je ne maitrise pas trop ces parametres moi même.

Si ca n'améliore pas les choses, alors essayer de reinitialiser les reglages wifi (bouton reinitialiser)

Autre solution possible : acheter une borne airport extreme ou une time capsule et la brancher en relai wifi pour le mac en 5 GHz...


----------



## Jlbaenlo (27 Juin 2014)

Merci pour ces explications, mais lorsque je me connecte sur l'url mentionnée dans votre message, je n'ai pas la possibilité d'aller dans paramètres freebox...
je ne vois que
- Information Freebox
et
- Multiposte
lorsque je clique sur Information j'ai le détail en format texte de l'Etat de ma freebox...
Que faire d'autre ?
Merci d'avance,
JLuc


----------



## Jlbaenlo (3 Juillet 2014)

Rebonjour, je viens de passer a la nouvelle freebox v6 revolution.
Tout marche très bien avec le WIFI pour mon ipad, mon pc sous windows aussi, mais mon Macbook pro, je dois le coller au boitier de la frebox pour qu'il détecte et se connecte au WIFI...
Du coup avec l'interface Freebox, j'ai pu vérifier que le protocole eapol est bien v2...
je ne sais plus quoi faire...
Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance,
JLuc


----------



## Sid2011 (19 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour
J'ai exactement le même problème et en possession de la V5. J'ai tout essayé y compris changé le canal wifi, ... rien à faire. tous mes autres appareils se connectent très bien sauf mon macbook pro avec mavericks dûment mise à jour.

Pourriez-vous avoir la gentillesse de m'indiquer si vous avez résolu votre problème ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## free00 (20 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous essayer de changer le canal de votre Wifi ?
http://www.panoptinet.com/cybersecurite-pratique/booster-son-debit-wi-fi-sur-freebox-v6/

Je vous conseille de mettre un valeur +/-4 et pas augmenter de 1 car les canaux se recoupent.

Tenez nous au courant.


----------



## sheepsound (3 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai aussi des gros problèmes de connexion avec mon macbook.
Mais il faut savoir que les macs sont nul à chier en wifi ... C'est mon troisième macbook et c'est toujours pareil que ce soit avec freebox, livebox ... Mac et le wifi ca fait 4 ...
Essaye de réparer les autorisations puis éteindre puis redemarer la freebox puis le mac et normalement ca devrait repartir. Pour combien de temps ???
L'iphone et l'ipad jamais de problème mais les macbooks .... C'est vraiment un wifi de merde.
Bon courage.


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Janvier 2015)

sheepsound a dit:


> Essaye de réparer les autorisations puis éteindre puis redemarer la freebox puis le mac et normalement ca devrait repartir. Pour combien de temps ???
> .



Ok, autre solution, passer sur l'option DHCP de votre box free (ex: http://192.168.0.254/#Fbx.os.app.settings.Dhcp) et enregistrer un bail statique pour votre mac avec une adresse qui sera toujours la même, gene 192.168.0.5

Avec cette petite aide, les mcbook se connecteront plus facilement au réseau.

Dernière solution envisageable et radicale : passer en ip fixe sur le mac et eviter le dhcp sur le freebox.


----------

